
Tell HN: Bug in UberEATS app gives you $75 coupon - sfilargi
Apparently there is a bug in Uber Eats app at the moment where if you apply a specific promo code you get 2 coupons for $75 off, instead of $10 off.<p>(Looks like there is a bug in the bug as I did place an order and the $75 off coupon was not applied :) )
======
kobayashi
This is useless info without the code. If you want to tell Uber about the bug,
just do so directly.

------
throwaway232322
There is a bug bounty program. Submit the bug here:

[https://hackerone.com/uber](https://hackerone.com/uber)

